# Mac Mac Mackity MAC!



## mishy1053 (Nov 3, 2005)

My best friend and I kind of share this collection.  We both make practically nothing at Mervyns, and my Nordstrom card is full (mostly with MAC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )  so its not as big as I'd like.  But hey, were working on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is almost a years worth of collecting but only recently have we gone crazy.  Enjoy!


The case...










The collection...







*Up close and labeled....*


Eyeshadows... (I like to keep them in the pots)


























Eyeshadow Palettes....







Pigments...






Glitter Liners






Misc Eye stuff and fragrance...






Lip stuff...






Brushes...


----------



## pinkmilk (Nov 3, 2005)

Lovely collection! I love how you labelled everythign! Must have takin some time!


----------



## mzmehshell (Nov 3, 2005)

That's an amazing collection, I wish I would have that much for collecting just in one year. I like how you labled everything as well.


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 3, 2005)

that is just lovely,presented really well. how do you go about 'sharing' sounds problematic!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 3, 2005)

WOW, awesome collection. I could NEVER share my MU LOL


----------



## anuy (Nov 3, 2005)

oooooh i forgot how pretty the eyeshadows are in the pots! what font did u use to label, its gorgeous!!


----------



## Grace (Nov 3, 2005)

great collection. i love how you took the time to label everything. i don't think i've ever seen sunsplosion before.

and also that's such a gorgeous font....which font is that if you remember?


----------



## Gabrielle (Nov 3, 2005)

I want your collection.


----------



## tnn (Nov 3, 2005)

wow. beautiful collection.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 4, 2005)

Ace collection! It's bigger than mine and I've just passed the one-year mark on my MAC appreciation! It's nice that you have someone you feel you can share with too; how sweet!


----------



## Essjica (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_how do you go about 'sharing' sounds problematic!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Grace* 
_and also that's such a gorgeous font....which font is that if you remember?_

 
I'd like to know both of those things as well.


----------



## trishee03 (Nov 4, 2005)

That's a beautiful sight....Good pictures!


----------



## Joke (Nov 4, 2005)

Love your collection! And thank you for taking those great pics!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 4, 2005)

You have a great collection.


----------



## atlantatiffany (Nov 5, 2005)

they eye shadow sensulize and the lipgloass boy magnet, are the limited edition? or what collection were they from?


----------



## mishy1053 (Nov 5, 2005)

First off, thanks so much everyone!  I'm glad you all like my collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The font I used to label came with the program creat-a-card.  Its called CAC Shishoni Brush.  I tried searching for somewhere you can download it but I didnt have much luck.  There might be somewhere out there though.  
About the sharing, the collection is more mine, but my best friend and I are really close, practically like sisters, so its not really an issue to share.  We have seperates of some things and for the others, were both cool to share it. 
Boy Magnet and Sensualize are both LE. Sensualize is from the recent collection Ornamentalism and its still at counters.  Boy Magnet I think is discontinued.  I'm not sure what its from though.   I saw it on someone's FOTD and liked it so I found one on ebay


----------



## Absynthe (Nov 5, 2005)

great collection some beautiful colors


----------



## AprilBomb (Nov 6, 2005)

Simply wonderful.  I'm in love with your photos!


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkmilk* 
_Lovely collection! I love how you labelled everythign! Must have takin some time!_

 
i agree! thats really good since u started for a year. mine is way smaller than that and i started about....april this year? (i think)


----------



## mishy1053 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_i agree! thats really good since u started for a year. mine is way smaller than that and i started about....april this year? (i think)_

 
Haha, if Nordstrom hadnt approved me for a card (and if they hadnt upped my limit recently) it probably wouldnt even be half as big as it is


----------



## blahblah_face (Nov 6, 2005)

girl i know what it's like to have that nordstrom card. seriously. i'm almost up to my limit


----------



## llucidity (Nov 8, 2005)

Goodness how long did it take you to label those! I sure wish I had a friend like yours but none of mine are really that devoted to makeup, not to mention MAC!


----------



## peike (Nov 10, 2005)

I would wish this collection


----------



## Becki (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow I am so jealous of your collection! I really must get myself a traincase, atm all my stuff is kept in drawers under my bed but I can remember everything I have!!! I like your brush set, hopefully I can find one on ebay


----------



## mishy1053 (Nov 16, 2005)

I always keep my stuff in a traincase.  That way, I can take it anywhere and its already ready.  Its very convenient.  Although I'm starting to outgrow it very quickly.   I just recently moved my stuff into two cases, who knows how long before I outgrow that


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 3, 2005)

i love your collection and i love how you labeled everything, its so cute!


----------



## BabyFu18 (Dec 5, 2005)

What a great collection!  I was just wondering where did you get your traincase and how much was it (if you don't mind sharing)?  I've been looking everywhere for a traincase and I just cannot find a reasonably priced one anywhere.


----------



## mishy1053 (Dec 6, 2005)

I got it from target and it was in the $20's, I can't remember for sure.  They had a few different cool traincases.


----------



## mona (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks so much for the great pics and labelling everything so well! a fab collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 11, 2005)

great. love it.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 15, 2005)

*MAC Collection & Train case*

Fantastic collection!  
Who makes that train case & where did you get it?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2005)

It definitely looks like the beginning of a great Mac collection to me!


----------



## mishy1053 (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Fantastic collection!  
Who makes that train case & where did you get it?_

 
I think its caboodles.  I got it at Target for about $24 I think.  I love it.  I even got a second one for my growing collection (Which reminds me, I totally need to update this post, I have a ton more stuff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Glitter (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow! Gorgeous collection, and LOVE the traincase! I really like how you labelled everything too.


----------



## P!NK GIRL (Dec 17, 2005)

cooooooooooool collection


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 9, 2007)

Great collection


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Apr 11, 2007)

Beautiful collection!

Two questions for you.

-How on earth can you share your makeup with someone else??!?!
I would never be able to! I commend you!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Speaking of sharing, this maybe a dumb question on my part but is sharing your makeup with someone else like that sanitary?


----------



## Jayne (Apr 11, 2007)

lovely collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love all of your e/s !


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

the eyeshadows are so pretty in those pics!!


----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 23, 2008)

Lovely collection! & thanks for taking the time to label!


----------



## bittersweet (Feb 23, 2008)

A lot of nice stuff and some great swatches, thanks by the way =)


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

great collection


----------



## Julzie (Feb 25, 2008)

I love your collection! None of my friends are into make-up so I can't even 'share' with them, LOL. I sorta share with my sister so it's alright, I guess


----------



## Julzie (Feb 25, 2008)

Fonts101.com - CAC Shishoni Brush Font TTF (Script Category)

I think that's the download link for the font, if anyone wanted it


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 25, 2008)

I love your collection!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 25, 2008)

What pigments are those?


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 27, 2008)

You collection is gorgeous!!  I just love how you took your pictures!  Everything is just so pretty!!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful collection! I love how you labeled everything- thanks for sharing!


----------



## damsel (Mar 6, 2008)

very nice. i have the same train case.


----------



## jt1088 (Mar 6, 2008)

still a good collection!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome collection, I wish mine was that big. I've been collecting MAC for over a year and I still have next to nothing lol.... I feel bad when I spend money.


----------



## Labonte (Mar 12, 2008)

I love your collection!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 16, 2008)

Clinique Soft Finish Foundation


----------



## User49 (Jun 16, 2008)

Gorgeous collection! I love your brush case! And I love how you have separated them by textures! I like keeping my eye shadows in the pots too! :0)


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 17, 2008)

beautiful collection!


----------



## skittishkitty (Jun 17, 2008)

i love it. thanks for sharing...


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

i love it.. nice collection


----------



## cuiran (Jul 20, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## vividdreamer (Aug 17, 2008)

Great collection! I like how the e/s looks in the pots too, but I also like to Back2Mac, so I end up depotting!


----------



## nleslie (Aug 18, 2008)

This made me VERY happy for some reason!
I love all the eyeshadows.. All the colors I love: Swimming, Aquadisiac, Woodwinked, Beauty Marked...
Oh, and I prefer to keep the shadows in the pots, too.


----------



## pensive (Aug 18, 2008)

I love your collection. Seeing your eyeshadows makes me want to buy more!


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sooo many georgeous shadows, i have to get some more!!


----------



## ceci (Aug 21, 2008)

Lovely collection! I love how you label your items and categorise it according to their finishes~ Thanks for sharing^^


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 12, 2008)

i would never *ever* be able to share my make-up .. mine is allllll minnnne.! lol


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 15, 2008)

your have a gorgeous collection. I love how organised your traincase is.

Thanks for sharing your photo's!


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

I LOVE it!!!!! Great collection. How are you able to label everything? Please pm me and let me know cuz i'd love to do that with my pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LeMacDiva (Sep 15, 2008)

_Nice collection.  Great job on the labeling! _


----------



## rt66chix (Sep 17, 2008)

Great collection, and I really like the fact that the shadows are grouped according to texture instead of color. I feel like it makes you be more creative when working with them.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Sep 21, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Monsy (Sep 22, 2008)

beautiful
i'm in love


----------



## melliquor (Sep 23, 2008)

Great collection.


----------



## Tat77 (Dec 22, 2009)

very nice


----------



## joygasm (Dec 22, 2009)

I love your collection! Especially how neat you have everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just throw everything into my traincase... I need to organize my things.


----------

